# HP CD's



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

I am two weeks into the IBS audio 100 cd's and I am finding that I need to say my prayers BEFORE I start the sessions because even if they don't put me to sleep, I am "frozen" still and close to sleep at the end. I never thought I could be that relaxed and still awake - I realize now that I was never relaxed and that I was probably passing out - not really drifting off to sleep before. I would just stay up as long as I could keep my eyes open and then crash when I couldn't keep them open any longer. So I am SLEEPING MUCH BETTER NOW. Also during the day when I begin to feel an attack coming on I don't run to the bathroom as I used to and I don't break out into a cold sweat. It's weird - the thoughts lately have been : "Ok, here it comes, but that's good because I do need to go and it will be over soon." And sure enough, it comes on ( but it doesn't hit me like a ton of bricks now ) and I get through it and feel much better afterward. I also don't feel like my life is over because of this IBS - I truly didn't think that I would be thinking positively as a result of only 2 weeks listening to mail order CD's - but thank GOD I tried it. I pray that I will continue to heal!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yippee!!! This is wonderful news Piper - thank you for sharing. You will see it gets even better - now my thoughts are, oh, I can't be bothered with IBS just now, and it goes away!Yay!! I am so happy for you. Thanks so much for letting us know!


----------

